# Come play!



## niko

Well, our DFWAPC part of the forum has been rather quiet in the last few days. I guess visiting Mike and Shane's place makes people dizzy. Also the Houston Trip seems to take care of our next meeting so between these 2 we seem to have too much of this hobby.

Here's an idea, a game of sorts, that I hope will make everyone to have some fun without even getting their hands dipped in an aquarium;

*Let's list what plant species we all have as a group.* Let's see what total number we come up with.

And since this is a game there will be a winner - *the person that guessed the closest total number of plants wins!* Not a trip to Hawaii, but something real. To be determined, but no, it won't be a free sample of dry food.

Let me remind everyone that we have a member that has so many different plant species that it would be pointless to guess that we have about 30 plant species as a group. I think she has 30 by herself. And then there is Crown Man...

So, here's my list of plants:

1. Hornwort (yes, yes, it is a plant after all)
2. Duckweed (am I not the most amazing aquatic gardener?)
3. Java Moss
4. Needle Leaf Java Fern
5. Bolbitis
6. Echinodorus tenellus 
7. Ah, forgot the name! Tex Gal what's the small sword you gave me, the one with the wide leaves?
8. Valisneria nana
9. Hygrophila angustifolia

Please add to this list. Do not list the plants that are already there.

And don't forget to add your guess for the total number of plant species we have as a group. My guess is:

Total plant species: 65

Let's play!

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster

73


----------



## Tex Gal

Niko, #7 is Echino. quadracostatus. 

Don't have time to play right now, but I will be back with my list. 

Gnatster, you didn't add to the list....


----------



## Tex Guy

Niko,

You're just feeding the monster.:icon_hang

I'm afraid we're going to get a visit from the constabulary any minute because they have seen the thermal impression of this place and are convinced we're growing pot indoors.

(hey! there's an idea!)


----------



## niko

Yes, the strong lights do stand out. I went through that when I was growing hydroponic HC. I never got a visit from anyone. But some of the neighbours where asking me what is it that I have in that side room. 

One day a guy digging a ditch by the house saw one of the racks with trays, lights, and clear hoses in the garage. He walked up to me with a big smile and said "Man! Nice setup!". Then he walked away. I guess he was into aquatic plants.

I always wondered how the phrase "Officer, I only grow aquarium plants." could be made to sound more convincing. Thank goodness I never had to deal with that.

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus

My guess is there are 99 different plants within the dallas club. I haven't seen Mike (crown man) on the forum in a while, he better get on her and list his plants. I can't wait to see Texgals list

I'm adding to Nico's list thanks in huge part to Texgal and Niko, others have been purchased or traded.

1. Hornwort (yes, yes, it is a plant after all)
2. Duckweed (am I not the most amazing aquatic gardener?)
3. Java moss- vesicularia dubyana
4. Needle Leaf Java Fern
5. Bolbitis
6. Echinodorus tenellus
7. Ah, forgot the name! Tex Gal what's the small sword you gave me, the one with the wide leaves?
8. Valisneria nana
9. Hygrophila angustifolia
10.Glossostigma elatinoides 
11. Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
12. Blyxa japonica
13.Staurogyne sp. 'Rio araguaia' (foremerly hygrophila)
14. Rotala sp colorata
15.Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum'
16. Echinodorus tenellus pink–pygmy chain sword)
17.Riccia fluitans
18. Mini riccia
19. Ranunculus inundatus
20. Xmas moss vesicularia montagnei
21. Flame moss taxiphyllum sp.
22. Pellia – monosolenium tenerum
23. Weeping moss - vesicularia ferriei
24. Singapore moss - vesicularia sp
25. Fissidens fontanus
26. Najas sp ‘roraima’
27. Ludwigia sp 'guinea' (aka ludwigia senegalensis)
28. Bacopa sp. 
29. Limnophila sessiliflora
30. Lindernia anagallis
31. Rotala macranda Green
32. Rotala macranda
33. Rotala mini type 2
34. Rotala mini sp. "butterfly"
35. Rotala wallichi
36. Rotala sp. ‘Nanjenshan’
37. Elatine triandra
38. Hygrophila sp ‘ Roraima’
39. Hygrophila bold
40. Hygro Difformis variegated
41. Hygro sunset
42. Poaceae sp. Purple Bamboo
43. Limno sp. ‘Guinea’ broad leaf
44. Limno repens mini
45. Lamiaceae sp
46. Phyllanthus fluitans (Red root floater)
47.Crypt wentii- tropica
48. Crypt sp. ‘mysteriosa’
49. Myriophyllum tuberculatum


----------



## niko

So far the total count is 50. Kim had 41 species (not counting the Java Moss that I listed already).

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus

I edited my post/list and numbered them and removed the duplicate.
I can't follow directions as you can see but Niko can't count.


----------



## niko

Well, I admit I guessed on the plant count when adding my and Kim's plants. But like most things that I say or do I have a true and amusing/sad story as a back up.

See.. I grew in communist Bulgaria. That's the same country which was depicted in an American movie from the 50's or 60's as a country where everybody dressed in the same grey and olive green clothes and never smiled. That was more or less close to the reality. More of the "less close" than of the "more close" that is. Cold war propaganda you know. But I digress..

So, back to counting numbers. When I was growing up we were not taught to count as you may think we should have been. Every year, we would learn one more number than the set of numbers we already knew. It was all connected with the number of years that the Dictator was in power. When I started school in first grade we were taught to count to 38. That was how many years the Dictator was in power. In second grade we were taught how to count to 39 because the Dictator was now in power for 39 years. You were not allowed to teach yourself counting more than the number of years that the Dicatator was in power. I never knew anyone that even tried, don't ask me why. We accepted things as they are I guess.

The learning to count process went on beyond high school or college of course. It was all fine and dandy. We wore our grey/olive green clothes, didn't smile and went about our counting business as usual. But the year the Dictator fell messed things up. Noone bothered to teach us to count any more. So I got stuck at 47 - the number of years that the Bulgarian Dictator was in power.

By sheer willpower and determination I thought myself to count to 48. I can't explain how hard it was. I could not teach myself to count to more than 48 though. I guess when you are taught to add only 1 number a year to what you already know it's harder to go much further.

Now you understand why I made a wild guess for 50 plants when I the count exceeded 48. Any number beyond 48 makes me blank out. It's as if you were telling me a story and the sound disappears right when you mention a number above 48. I hear the number but I don't comprehend it. Thing is... each one of you know that feeling. Just listen to the radio news and see how you feel when you hear the phrase "one trillion dollars debt". 


--Nikolay


----------



## hooha

you can make it to 49 Niko, I believe in you! Baby steps!


----------



## Tex Gal

Niko, you make me laugh!!! I never know what you're going to say! Still LOLing!


----------



## niko

Tex Gal,

Maybe, between giggles, you can find time to list the plants you have. I know it's a long and hard work but we all tend to agree that things like that keep this hobby alive and fun.

Your addition may bring the count to 65, 73, 99 (or a trillion, if you list all your plants honestly) and someone may win something.

And where is CrownMan, MacFan, Jaxon, and the rest? Isn't it Monday today? I mean isn't everyone sitting at work in front of a computer reading APC already?

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus

I know I'm evading work here this afternoon, technically it is my lunch break. 
Texgal, I know the task of making a list is daunting but think of it this way since probably 70% of my plants are from you, it is less typing on your end. I am happy to send a 'sorted' excel file :tea: as discussed


----------



## milalic

My guess is we have close to 150 plants...


1. Hornwort (yes, yes, it is a plant after all)
2. Duckweed (am I not the most amazing aquatic gardener?)
3. Java moss- vesicularia dubyana
4. Needle Leaf Java Fern
5. Bolbitis
6. Echinodorus tenellus
7. Ah, forgot the name! Tex Gal what's the small sword you gave me, the one with the wide leaves?
8. Valisneria nana
9. Hygrophila angustifolia
10.Glossostigma elatinoides 
11. Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
12. Blyxa japonica
13.Staurogyne sp. 'Rio araguaia' (foremerly hygrophila)
14. Rotala sp colorata
15.Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum'
16. Echinodorus tenellus pink–pygmy chain sword)
17.Riccia fluitans
18. Mini riccia
19. Ranunculus inundatus
20. Xmas moss vesicularia montagnei
21. Flame moss taxiphyllum sp.
22. Pellia – monosolenium tenerum
23. Weeping moss - vesicularia ferriei
24. Singapore moss - vesicularia sp
25. Fissidens fontanus
26. Najas sp ‘roraima’
27. Ludwigia sp 'guinea' (aka ludwigia senegalensis)
28. Bacopa sp. 
29. Limnophila sessiliflora
30. Lindernia anagallis
31. Rotala macranda Green
32. Rotala macranda
33. Rotala mini type 2
34. Rotala mini sp. "butterfly"
35. Rotala wallichi
36. Rotala sp. ‘Nanjenshan’
37. Elatine triandra
38. Hygrophila sp ‘ Roraima’
39. Hygrophila bold
40. Hygro Difformis variegated
41. Hygro sunset
42. Poaceae sp. Purple Bamboo
43. Limno sp. ‘Guinea’ broad leaf
44. Limno repens mini
45. Lamiaceae sp
46. Phyllanthus fluitans (Red root floater)
47.Crypt wentii- tropica
48. Crypt sp. ‘mysteriosa’
49. Myriophyllum tuberculatum
50. Rotala sp. 'vietnam'
51. Rotala sp. 'hippuris'
52. Crypt wentii bronze
53. Crypt wentii green
54. Crypt spiralis?
55. Small plant that looks like green mushroom and Amano uses in some of his old scapes. Niko what is the name?
56. BBA :supz:
57. Ludwigia brevipes
58. Echinodorus vesuvius

....


----------



## kimcadmus

ok now pedro, I wasn't aware that we were including algae (said with a soft 'g'). I understand you thinking here but........
Niko what is your ruling since you are master of this thread?


----------



## milalic

kimcadmus said:


> ok now pedro, I wasn't aware that we were including algae (said with a soft 'g'). I understand you thinking here but........
> Niko what is your ruling since you are master of this thread?


But it grows and bubbles...


----------



## niko

Oh! There is a fine point with the algae here.

I hope that there isn't more than a few hot headed, foolish individuals here that would dare not recognize BBA and Cladophora as equal, if not superior, members on our plant list. Once they come into your life you learn to respect them. Or else.

All the rest of the algae can stay out of our list. 

--Nikolay


----------



## JAXON777

Here is my list to go along I am guessing 117 plants.
1. Hornwort (yes, yes, it is a plant after all)
2. Duckweed (am I not the most amazing aquatic gardener?)
3. Java moss- vesicularia dubyana
4. Needle Leaf Java Fern
5. Bolbitis
6. Echinodorus tenellus
7. Ah, forgot the name! Tex Gal what's the small sword you gave me, the one with the wide leaves?
8. Valisneria nana
9. Hygrophila angustifolia
10.Glossostigma elatinoides 
11. Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
12. Blyxa japonica
13.Staurogyne sp. 'Rio araguaia' (foremerly hygrophila)
14. Rotala sp colorata
15.Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum'
16. Echinodorus tenellus pink–pygmy chain sword)
17.Riccia fluitans
18. Mini riccia
19. Ranunculus inundatus
20. Xmas moss vesicularia montagnei
21. Flame moss taxiphyllum sp.
22. Pellia – monosolenium tenerum
23. Weeping moss - vesicularia ferriei
24. Singapore moss - vesicularia sp
25. Fissidens fontanus
26. Najas sp ‘roraima’
27. Ludwigia sp 'guinea' (aka ludwigia senegalensis)
28. Bacopa sp. 
29. Limnophila sessiliflora
30. Lindernia anagallis
31. Rotala macranda Green
32. Rotala macranda
33. Rotala mini type 2
34. Rotala mini sp. "butterfly"
35. Rotala wallichi
36. Rotala sp. ‘Nanjenshan’
37. Elatine triandra
38. Hygrophila sp ‘ Roraima’
39. Hygrophila bold
40. Hygro Difformis variegated
41. Hygro sunset
42. Poaceae sp. Purple Bamboo
43. Limno sp. ‘Guinea’ broad leaf
44. Limno repens mini
45. Lamiaceae sp
46. Phyllanthus fluitans (Red root floater)
47.Crypt wentii- tropica
48. Crypt sp. ‘mysteriosa’
49. Myriophyllum tuberculatum
50. Rotala sp. 'vietnam'
51. Rotala sp. 'hippuris'
52. Crypt wentii bronze
53. Crypt wentii green
54. Crypt spiralis?
55. Small plant that looks like green mushroom and Amano uses in some of his old scapes. Niko what is the name?
56. BBA :supz:
57. Ludwigia brevipes
58. Echinodorus vesuvius
58.Madagascar Lace
59.Limnophilia Aromatica
60.Alternanthera reinecki
61.Red Rubin Sword
62.Red tiger lotus
63.Red spotted lotus
64.Anubias Nana Petitte
65.Java Fern Windelov
66.Low Grow Hygro
67.Anubias Unkown
68.Anubias Afezela
69.Ludwiga Cuba
70.Bacopa Carolina
71.Crypt Mi Oya
72.Crypt Green Gecko
73.Crypt Wenditii Brown
74.Tropica Sword
75.Crypt Lucens
76.Dwarf Lobelia
77.Downoi
78.Java Fern
79.Tawain Moss


----------



## Tex Gal

JAXON777 said:


> Here is my list to go along I am guessing 117 plants.
> 
> 1.Madagascar Lace
> 2.Limnophilia Aromatica
> 3.Alternanthera reinecki
> 4.Red Rubin Sword
> 5.Red tiger lotus
> 6.Red spotted lotus
> 7.Anubias Nana Petitte
> 8.Java Fern Windelov
> 9.Low Grow Hygro
> 10.Anubias Unkown
> 11.Anubias Afezela
> 12.Ludwiga Cuba
> 13.Bacopa Carolina
> 14.Crypt Mi Oya
> 15.Crypt Green Gecko
> 16.Crypt Wenditii Brown
> 17.Tropica Sword
> 18.Crypt Lucens
> 19.Dwarf Lobelia
> 20.Downoi
> 21.Java Fern
> 22.Tawain Moss
> 23.Flame Moss


Jaxon you're supposed to add to the current list.... 

I'll work on adding my plants tonight.


----------



## JAXON777

Updated the list 79 and counting...


----------



## kimcadmus

Maybe if we are adding pesky plants I need to add UTRICULARIA GIBBA
What do you think?


----------



## niko

Nah, with perseverence you can clear the Utricularia.

It's not worthy of being listed along BBA and Cladophora.

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus

Oh come on!~Such a double standard. It is even listed in plantfinder http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=268&category=genus&spec=Utricularia


----------



## masroberts9

i'd add but i think everything has been covered. i'll have to check again.


----------



## supersmirky

In that case...

Red Root Floater 
Frogbit


----------



## CrownMan

I've added a couple as well.

1. Hornwort (yes, yes, it is a plant after all)
2. Duckweed (am I not the most amazing aquatic gardener?)
3. Java moss- vesicularia dubyana
4. Needle Leaf Java Fern
5. Bolbitis
6. Echinodorus tenellus
7. Ah, forgot the name! Tex Gal what's the small sword you gave me, the one with the wide leaves?
8. Valisneria nana
9. Hygrophila angustifolia
10.Glossostigma elatinoides
11. Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
12. Blyxa japonica
13.Staurogyne sp. 'Rio araguaia' (foremerly hygrophila)
14. Rotala sp colorata
15.Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum'
16. Echinodorus tenellus pink–pygmy chain sword)
17.Riccia fluitans
18. Mini riccia
19. Ranunculus inundatus
20. Xmas moss vesicularia montagnei
21. Flame moss taxiphyllum sp.
22. Pellia – monosolenium tenerum
23. Weeping moss - vesicularia ferriei
24. Singapore moss - vesicularia sp
25. Fissidens fontanus
26. Najas sp ‘roraima’
27. Ludwigia sp 'guinea' (aka ludwigia senegalensis)
28. Bacopa sp.
29. Limnophila sessiliflora
30. Lindernia anagallis
31. Rotala macranda Green
32. Rotala macranda
33. Rotala mini type 2
34. Rotala mini sp. "butterfly"
35. Rotala wallichi
36. Rotala sp. ‘Nanjenshan’
37. Elatine triandra
38. Hygrophila sp ‘ Roraima’
39. Hygrophila bold
40. Hygro Difformis variegated
41. Hygro sunset
42. Poaceae sp. Purple Bamboo
43. Limno sp. ‘Guinea’ broad leaf
44. Limno repens mini
45. Lamiaceae sp
46. Phyllanthus fluitans (Red root floater)
47.Crypt wentii- tropica
48. Crypt sp. ‘mysteriosa’
49. Myriophyllum tuberculatum
50. Rotala sp. 'vietnam'
51. Rotala sp. 'hippuris'
52. Crypt wentii bronze
53. Crypt wentii green
54. Crypt spiralis?
55. Small plant that looks like green mushroom and Amano uses in some of his old scapes. Niko what is the name?
56. BBA
57. Ludwigia brevipes
58. Echinodorus vesuvius
58.Madagascar Lace
59.Limnophilia Aromatica
60.Alternanthera reinecki
61.Red Rubin Sword
62.Red tiger lotus
63.Red spotted lotus
64.Anubias Nana Petitte
65.Java Fern Windelov
66.Low Grow Hygro
67.Anubias Unkown
68.Anubias Afezela
69.Ludwiga Cuba
70.Bacopa Carolina
71.Crypt Mi Oya
72.Crypt Green Gecko
73.Crypt Wenditii Brown
74.Tropica Sword
75.Crypt Lucens
76.Dwarf Lobelia
77.Downoi
78.Java Fern
79.Tawain Moss
80.Subwassertang?
81.Ludwigia Pantanal
82.Crypt Parva
83.Crypt Balansae
84.Syngonanthus sp. Belem (previously called Tonina Belem)
85.Crypt Lutea?
86.Echinodorus Bolivianus
87.Proserpinaca Palustris (Mermaid Weed) - Nikos favorite plant
88.Cabomba Furcata
89.Anubias Nana (not Petite)
90.Limno Aquatica

I will check my tanks tonight for any others. I still have that plant that we couldn't ID last get together at my place. I will try to get a pic and post later. 

Just got back on the boards. Nice thread.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

Egria densa (Elodea canadensis)
Java Fern
Anubias Nana Petitte
Moneywort
Some type of aquatic grass



I think you left egria densa from your list... the others are on there.

-Tyler


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

Also my guess is 103


----------



## Ben Belton

The list is getting so long. Its hard to make sure what you are listing is not already there. I've added 7 more.

Ben (the most distant DFW member)

1. Hornwort (yes, yes, it is a plant after all)
2. Duckweed (am I not the most amazing aquatic gardener?)
3. Java moss- vesicularia dubyana
4. Needle Leaf Java Fern
5. Bolbitis
6. Echinodorus tenellus
7. Ah, forgot the name! Tex Gal what's the small sword you gave me, the one with the wide leaves?
8. Valisneria nana
9. Hygrophila angustifolia
10.Glossostigma elatinoides
11. Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
12. Blyxa japonica
13.Staurogyne sp. 'Rio araguaia' (foremerly hygrophila)
14. Rotala sp colorata
15.Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum'
16. Echinodorus tenellus pink–pygmy chain sword)
17.Riccia fluitans
18. Mini riccia
19. Ranunculus inundatus
20. Xmas moss vesicularia montagnei
21. Flame moss taxiphyllum sp.
22. Pellia – monosolenium tenerum
23. Weeping moss - vesicularia ferriei
24. Singapore moss - vesicularia sp
25. Fissidens fontanus
26. Najas sp ‘roraima’
27. Ludwigia sp 'guinea' (aka ludwigia senegalensis)
28. Bacopa sp.
29. Limnophila sessiliflora
30. Lindernia anagallis
31. Rotala macranda Green
32. Rotala macranda
33. Rotala mini type 2
34. Rotala mini sp. "butterfly"
35. Rotala wallichi
36. Rotala sp. ‘Nanjenshan’
37. Elatine triandra
38. Hygrophila sp ‘ Roraima’
39. Hygrophila bold
40. Hygro Difformis variegated
41. Hygro sunset
42. Poaceae sp. Purple Bamboo
43. Limno sp. ‘Guinea’ broad leaf
44. Limno repens mini
45. Lamiaceae sp
46. Phyllanthus fluitans (Red root floater)
47.Crypt wentii- tropica
48. Crypt sp. ‘mysteriosa’
49. Myriophyllum tuberculatum
50. Rotala sp. 'vietnam'
51. Rotala sp. 'hippuris'
52. Crypt wentii bronze
53. Crypt wentii green
54. Crypt spiralis?
55. Small plant that looks like green mushroom and Amano uses in some of his old scapes. Niko what is the name?
56. BBA
57. Ludwigia brevipes
58. Echinodorus vesuvius
58.Madagascar Lace
59.Limnophilia Aromatica
60.Alternanthera reinecki
61.Red Rubin Sword
62.Red tiger lotus
63.Red spotted lotus
64.Anubias Nana Petitte
65.Java Fern Windelov
66.Low Grow Hygro
67.Anubias Unkown
68.Anubias Afezela
69.Ludwiga Cuba
70.Bacopa Carolina
71.Crypt Mi Oya
72.Crypt Green Gecko
73.Crypt Wenditii Brown
74.Tropica Sword
75.Crypt Lucens
76.Dwarf Lobelia
77.Downoi
78.Java Fern
79.Tawain Moss
80.Subwassertang?
81.Ludwigia Pantanal
82.Crypt Parva
83.Crypt Balansae
84.Syngonanthus sp. Belem (previously called Tonina Belem)
85.Crypt Lutea?
86.Echinodorus Bolivianus
87.Proserpinaca Palustris (Mermaid Weed) - Nikos favorite plant
88.Cabomba Furcata
89.Anubias Nana (not Petite)
90.Limno Aquatica
91.Crypt tonkinensis
92.Crypt albida (sp?)
93.Rotala pusllia
94.Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf'
95.Ludwigia arcuata
96.Anubias nana 'Lemon' or 'Light Green' or something like that
97.Hottonia palustris


----------



## niko

What a mess of a list!

Here it is ordered:

1. Alternanthera reinecki
2. Anubias Afezela
3. Anubias Nana (not Petite)
4. Anubias nana 'Lemon' or 'Light Green' or something like that
5. Anubias Nana Petitte
6. Anubias Unkown
7. Bacopa Carolina
8. Bacopa sp. 
9. BBA
10. Blyxa japonica
11. Bolbitis
12. Cabomba Furcata
13. Crypt albida (sp?)
14. Crypt Balansae
15. Crypt Green Gecko
16. Crypt Lucens
17. Crypt Lutea?
18. Crypt Mi Oya
19. Crypt Parva
20. Crypt sp. ‘mysteriosa’
21. Crypt spiralis?
22. Crypt tonkinensis
23. Crypt Wenditii Brown
24. Crypt wentii bronze
25. Crypt wentii green
26. Crypt wentii- tropica
27. Downoi
28. Duckweed (am I not the most amazing aquatic gardener?)
29. Dwarf Lobelia
30. Echinodorus Bolivianus
31. Echinodorus quadricostatus
32. Echinodorus tenellus
33. Echinodorus tenellus pink–pygmy chain sword)
34. Echinodorus vesuvius
35. Elatine triandra
36. Fissidens fontanus
37. Flame moss taxiphyllum sp. 
38. Glossostigma elatinoides
39. Hornwort (yes, yes, it is a plant after all)
40. Hottonia palustris
41. Hydrocotyle sp. 
42. Hygro Difformis variegated
43. Hygro sunset
44. Hygrophila angustifolia
45. Hygrophila bold
46. Hygrophila sp ‘ Roraima’
47. Java Fern
48. Java Fern Windelov
49. Java moss- vesicularia dubyana
50. Lamiaceae sp
51. Limno Aquatica
52. Limno repens mini
53. Limno sp. ‘Guinea’ broad leaf
54. Limnophila sessiliflora
55. Limnophilia Aromatica
56. Lindernia anagallis
57. Low Grow Hygro
58. Ludwiga Cuba
59. Ludwigia arcuata
60. Ludwigia brevipes
61. Ludwigia Pantanal
62. Ludwigia sp 'guinea' (aka ludwigia senegalensis)
63. Madagascar Lace
64. Mini riccia
65. Myriophyllum tuberculatum
66. Najas sp ‘roraima’
67. Needle Leaf Java Fern
68. Pellia – monosolenium tenerum
69. Phyllanthus fluitans (Red root floater)
70. Poaceae sp. Purple Bamboo
71. Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
72. Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf'
73. Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum'
74. Proserpinaca Palustris (Mermaid Weed) - Nikos favorite plant
75. Ranunculus inundatus
76. Red Rubin Sword
77. Red spotted lotus
78. Red tiger lotus
79. Riccia fluitans
80. Rotala macranda
81. Rotala macranda Green
82. Rotala mini sp. "butterfly"
83. Rotala mini type 2
84. Rotala pusllia
85. Rotala sp colorata
86. Rotala sp. ‘Nanjenshan’
87. Rotala sp. 'hippuris'
88. Rotala sp. 'vietnam'
89. Rotala wallichi
90. Singapore moss - vesicularia sp
91. Staurogyne sp. 'Rio araguaia' (foremerly hygrophila)
92. Subwassertang?
93. Syngonanthus sp. Belem (previously called Tonina Belem)
94. Tawain Moss
95. Tropica Sword
96. Valisneria nana
97. Weeping moss - vesicularia ferriei
98. Xmas moss vesicularia montagnei


----------



## niko

Ah yes, I almost forgot to add a really nice plant to the list:

65. Glossostigma elatinoides var. "ima de itup"

That's it! 65! Game over, I win, thank you all for playing!

What do you suggest we pick as a gift for the winner? It has to be sometning nice. Something you can eat and have it too.

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus

ok, mr. can't count, I'm afraid _I_ win with my guess of 99 since there are 98 on the list here! But I have a prize for you on Sunday.


----------



## Ben Belton

I have a couple more to add now.

??. Java Fern 'Mini' (the short form, I'm not sure what its called)
??. Java Fern 'Tri-something' Again not sure what its called
??. Utricularia graminifolia (I know I spelled that wrong)


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

Kim (I think?) gave me some "Riccia mystery moss" lol, but thats not scientific at all.


----------

